# Mollies chase eachother?



## OblivionGmaer (Aug 21, 2011)

About a week ago, maybe a couple days more, I bought a cory catfish, a black female and a white male molly for my ten gallon tank. Before that I just had a betta, but sadly he died recently. So now I just have a catfish and 2 mollies. Normally, the catfish just chills at the bottom or in his cave, and the mollies just swim around peacefully. But about 2 hours ago the black female started chasing the white male relentlessly. I'm new to having fish and stuff so I'm not sure if its a territorial thing or a mating sort of thing. I think its somewhat odd that the female would be chasing the male though. Any advice?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Fish do some crazy things sometimes. The real time to worry is if the one being chased starts getting his/her fins shredded and/or shows signs of stress. In that case, simple isolation of the aggressor should suffice, maybe with a dose of aquarium salt and API Stress Coat + to help rejuvenate the victim.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I think in this case she may be wanting to breed. Your tank isn't big enough for babies


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

If the female is larger than the male, she'll bully him. I pull mine out and put them in a tank by themselves for a while. After a few times of doing that, they'll usually settle down.


----------

